# What game are you playing right now



## DANTENDO (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm playing metro exodus on ps4 and hav to say incredible shooter top ai great environments dialogue and sound my game of the year so far


----------



## Cyan (Mar 18, 2019)

The witness (PS4), because I was curious and it was free this month.
I like it, but it can be hard. I feel like there are unresolvable ones.... or I just didn't understand the logic.
I'm at 120/667 solved puzzles.

I'm also playing Ni No Kuni (DS). I'm about half way in the story.

I started Detroit (PS4) but don't feel like wanting to continue for the moment. maybe later.

edit : May 2019, I'm now playing Dreams PS4 early access, but didn't create anything playable so far, I really miss time to learn the game's build engine.

I wish I had more time to play more.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm close to finishing the Godmaster expansion of Hollow Knight (NX) and I've been running through Cpt. Toad Treasure Tracker (NX) when I get bored of dying in Hollow Knight.

I've also booted up Hyper Light Drifter (NX) recently, it's been long enough that I can run through it again.


----------



## Chary (Mar 18, 2019)

Division 2. Best game I've played in months.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2019)

Secret Files 2 - Puritas Cordis on PC.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 18, 2019)

Soz can you delete latest msg did it wrong how do you delete msgs

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Division 2. Best game I've played in months.


Yeh I'll be getting tht next

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i reposted this by accident if someone can delete cheers


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 19, 2019)

GBATEMP.io
It’s a really uncommon game, ever heard of it?


----------



## SweetxRoll (Mar 20, 2019)

League of legends


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. It's really the only game i play.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2019)

Majora's Mask it's the only Zelda game I have not completed. I have tried several times before but for some reason I really don't like it and get bored of the game by the time I finish the second dungeon. I am just about to do the 3rd dungeon this time and hopefully manage to get through the whole game this but I am still hating the game and don't know why people rate it as one of the best zeldas. The masks and the having to go back in time thing is just not to my liking.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Majora's Mask it's the only Zelda game I have not completed. I have tried several times before but for some reason I really don't like it and get bored of the game by the time I finish the second dungeon. I am just about to do the 3rd dungeon this time and hopefully manage to get through the whole game this but I am still hating the game and don't know why people rate it as one of the best zeldas. The masks and the having to go back in time thing is just not to my liking.


3ds or n64 versión? I don’t like the 3ds version that much


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2019)

SG854 said:


> 3ds or n64 versión? I don’t like the 3ds version that much


3ds version for this attempt to finish it but have played the N64 version a few times in the past.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> 3ds version for this attempt to finish it but have played the N64 version a few times in the past.


I don’t really like the Zora swimming in the 3DS version it’s so slow. They butchered a few things in it to. Some improvements but overall I don’t like it as much.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2019)

SG854 said:


> I don’t really like the Zora swimming in the 3DS version it’s so slow. They butchered a few things in it to. Some improvements but overall I don’t like it as much.


It seems like they dumbed down the 3ds version for some reason the boss fights seem much easier and they changed some things for no reason that I can work out.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Majora's Mask it's the only Zelda game I have not completed. I have tried several times before but for some reason I really don't like it and get bored of the game by the time I finish the second dungeon. I am just about to do the 3rd dungeon this time and hopefully manage to get through the whole game this but I am still hating the game and don't know why people rate it as one of the best zeldas. The masks and the having to go back in time thing is just not to my liking.


Yeh I've not really played any zeIdas but completed my first zelda the other day botw think the openworld could of been a bit smaller lot of empty space I liked the combat but the rotation segments shit ther was some annoying moments ther though I'm not a big puzzle fan


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm playing Minecraft on an anarchy server called 9b9t.


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Majora's Mask it's the only Zelda game I have not completed. I have tried several times before but for some reason I really don't like it and get bored of the game by the time I finish the second dungeon. I am just about to do the 3rd dungeon this time and hopefully manage to get through the whole game this but I am still hating the game and don't know why people rate it as one of the best zeldas. The masks and the having to go back in time thing is just not to my liking.


The last dungeon is awesome so it is worth sticking it out. I also hated it when I first played it on the N64 aged around 15, I just thought they had taken OoT and butchered it. Borrowed it from the video shop and returned it the next day after only playing an hour or two. But I learned to appreciate it when I played it on 3DS.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 22, 2019)

Heretic: Shadow of the Serpent Rider via Zandronum.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2019)

NEKOPARA Vol 1


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2019)

final fantasy ix on the switch.  I was playing four games at once, but I figured that it would get too confusing.  I'm forgotten early everything about the game.  what I find odd is that it's over $20.  isn't like it $5 on the ps3?  the game's seems to be more polished, compared with final fantasy vii on the psx classic.  that game is damn ugly.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 22, 2019)

godreborn said:


> final fantasy ix on the switch.  I was playing four games at once, but I figured that it would get too confusing.  I'm forgotten early everything about the game.  what I find odd is that it's over $20.  isn't like it $5 on the ps3?  the game's seems to be more polished, compared with final fantasy vii on the psx classic.  that game is damn ugly.


Start over I'd say as 7 8 9 to me were the top 3 - if never pld before worth even 40 dollors

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> NEKOPARA Vol 1


Had to Google tht one


----------



## CMDreamer (Mar 22, 2019)

2D games fan here.

I'm currently playing The Legend of Zelda - Ancient Stone Tablets.
When I'm done with it, I will continue with the Master Quest.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 22, 2019)

Time Stalkers because, what's sanity?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2019)

Elder Scrolls - Skyrim with many,many mods.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Elder Scrolls - Skyrim with many,many mods.


Pld Skyrim twice completed twice with no mods


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2019)

Yesterday I´ve tried "Enderal-forgotten Stories"....i don´t like it at the moment.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 25, 2019)

I've been alternating between Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days and Kingdom Hearts 2.8 Final Chapter Prologue.


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 25, 2019)

Asphalt 8


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 29, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> The last dungeon is awesome so it is worth sticking it out. I also hated it when I first played it on the N64 aged around 15, I just thought they had taken OoT and butchered it. Borrowed it from the video shop and returned it the next day after only playing an hour or two. But I learned to appreciate it when I played it on 3DS.


Just finished the whole game and have to agree with you that the last Dungeon was amazing but it still didn't make up for the fact the first 3 Dungeons are terrible. And the end of game boss fight with majoras mask was piss easy. The game had a lot of good ideas that just seemed rushed and unfinished. Then they had a mega cool bad guy in skull kid that they then hardly used.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 31, 2019)

Street Fighter 2: CE on my Pc-Engine because after 25 years (though had the PCE longer than that) I’ve finally bought 6 button pads for it. Better late than never


----------



## jopx (Mar 31, 2019)

Devil May Cry V on PC! Loving it so far.


----------



## D4X (Mar 31, 2019)

Sinking a lot of my time into Sekiro on PS4 at the moment. It's kicking my butt, but I'm loving it so far! Gotta love FromSoft games. Currently stuck on a few bosses.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 31, 2019)

Final fantasy vii on meh switch!


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Final fantasy vii on meh switch!



Now _that's_ something I have to pick up! I can't wait to play it on Switch.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Apr 5, 2019)

Playing through Breath of the Wild a year after my finishing my first playthrough... actually really enjoying it lol


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 5, 2019)

D4X said:


> Now _that's_ something I have to pick up! I can't wait to play it on Switch.


It’s pretty funny, I have this game on the vita and I play it more now on my vita. My kids are playing Rayman and Kirby on the switch. I’ve had it on my vita for years and am just now picking it up again. Played the fffk out of it back on my psx. Timer became 99:99:99, and I was still playing.


----------



## WatchPrecure (Apr 5, 2019)

Smash Ultimate


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello.


At the moment before go sleeping:

- Shadow of the Tomb Raider - The Great Kaiman DLC. (a little because of the shortness of the DLCs)
- Resident Evil 3 on PSP 
- Skyrim (try to finish opened Side Quests after the Main game Quest is finished)


----------



## ciaomao (Apr 5, 2019)

Mother3 on the U. But only 2h so far. I am not sure if I really can fall in love with it. Time will tell.
Horizon Chase, done about 65% on world tour. Just finished Monster Boy. What a great game, but the end is a bit short and no goodies.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2019)

Coincidentally... Bioshock Infinite


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 5, 2019)

WiiU said:


> Coincidentally... Bioshock Infinite


Fave shooter series the battles on the rails just incredible


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 5, 2019)

ciaomao said:


> Mother3 on the U. But only 2h so far. I am not sure if I really can fall in love with it. Time will tell.
> Horizon Chase, done about 65% on world tour. Just finished Monster Boy. What a great game, but the end is a bit short and no goodies.


That game was a little slow to start for me. It was good, but I thought the snes version was better. I like the characters/enemies.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 7, 2019)

Back to playing Spider-Man on PS4, swinging never gets old.


Errr, that’s as Spider-Man, we don’t have pampas grass or anything


----------



## retrofan01 (Apr 8, 2019)

Just finished Kingdom Hearts III and Super Mario Odyssey over the weekend, now onto Yoshi's Crafted Island.


----------



## AtsuNii (Apr 9, 2019)

Right now, Stellaris during day, GTA Online during the evening


----------



## Budsixz (Apr 9, 2019)

Zelda botw. It just became my favorite zelda game


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2019)

GTAO with the boyfriend


----------



## ciaomao (Apr 12, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> That game was a little slow to start for me. It was good, but I thought the snes version was better. I like the characters/enemies.



after 5h of game play I start feeling the good vibes, maybe you should give it a try again


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 12, 2019)

Final Fantasy 1/2 Dawn of Souls


----------



## ElLelos (Apr 12, 2019)

Eart Defense Force 5 + Iron Rain (PS4) with a Friend on Couch-Coop.... best trashgame ever^^
Division 2 Online


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 12, 2019)

metroid prime wii just realised how great tht music is on the chozo ruins level


----------



## leon315 (Apr 12, 2019)

Currently playing Sekiro on pc, danm this game is truly a Master piece!

Greatest rhythm game ever.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello.

Dragon Warrior VII on PSP.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Dragon Warrior VII on PSP.


One of my all time favourite games.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 12, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Final Fantasy 1/2 Dawn of Souls


Be real, ff2 never gets played. Lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 12, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Be real, ff2 never gets played. Lol


I'm playing FF1 lol


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm playing FF1 lol


That’s the only reason to have dawn of souls. Final fantasy II was just a gap filler (for me, anyway).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello.

Beyond Atlantis on PC.

The quests and tasks are real challenging.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 25, 2019)

WilliG said:


> Skyrim, finally. After a long and protracted campaign of peer pressure from my smitten family. It's been hard for me to get back into gaming since I quit WoW.


Very good game loads of hours luv the crossbow kills


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

Call me a retro geek but the original Crazy Taxi on my dreamcast. Not the redream emulator version but the real deal. Oh and there's some back story as to why I dusted off my old DC. 
 My little pre school aged daughter is already showing a fluent aptitude for gaming which astounds me at her age but I was super pumped up and excited when I recently discovered someone now has a working emulator for DC on windows pc (redream). So I get into playing it and my grand daughter of course wants to play it with me. So after a couple of days on crazy box mini game long jump I have a record of 342 yards. She tries it twice and I'm like OMG she just broke my record!
 I promptly set a new record but I'm like dude I need to dig out my old DC to see what my old records were. My old record was 348. Lol.
I also had a record on arcade mode of 35,000 dollars.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 25, 2019)

Just finished Mario tennis aces any tennis fans should pick this up only did story mode but good enough test of skill involved


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Just finished Mario tennis aces any tennis fans should pick this up only did story mode but good enough test of skill involved


Haven't played it yet but I really enjoy all the other Mario tennis games. I used to be an avid tennis player. BTW, who remembers Evert /Lendel tennis on the NES?


----------



## THOMI (Apr 25, 2019)

Monster hunter world and dragon age origins 

Timeless


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 25, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Haven't played it yet but I really enjoy all the other Mario tennis games. I used to be an avid tennis player. BTW, who remembers Evert /Lendel tennis on the NES?


I'd be shocked if more than 1% here knew who Chris Evert was


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I'd be shocked if more than 1% here knew who Chris Evert was



1,01 %


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I'd be shocked if more than 1% here knew who Chris Evert was


Woman's World number 1 tennis player for something ridiculous like 7 years running or there abouts.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)

I love Martina.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Woman's World number 1 tennis player for something ridiculous like 7 years running or there abouts.


Oh yeh I knew tht but the younger generation here would hav no idea


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I love Martina.


If you mean Martina Hingis then hell yes I totally love her as well. I would go full lez for her and no longer be Bi


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok sorry I love the MARTINAS.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> If you mean Martina Hingis then hell yes I totally love her as well. I would go full lez for her and no longer be Bi


Yeh very pretty girl had a crush on her and she wore one of my fave brands Sergio tacchini


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 25, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts 2 on PS3
Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town - PC emulator


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I'd be shocked if more than 1% here knew who Chris Evert was





AmandaRose said:


> Woman's World number 1 tennis player for something ridiculous like 7 years running or there abouts.


Heck yeah! She was totally awesome! Her and Martha Navratilova had some great classic battles. Oh what a rivalry! Chris Evert in her time and in her prime was hard to beat.


alexander1970 said:


> I love Martina.


Martina Navratilova was one of my favorites. When she was at peak for noone could touch her. Even Chrissy.
On topic, mario tennis aces. How responsive are the controls? Can you play it with a pro controller?
BTW, who remembers Gabby? Gabriel Sabatina. To me she was sexy before women's tennis players started looking like models and movie stars. She was a good player and some serious eye candy


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 25, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Heck yeah! She was totally awesome! Her and Martha Navratilova had some great classic battles. Oh what a rivalry! Chris Evert in her time and in her prime was hard to beat.
> 
> Martina Navratilova was one of my favorites. When she was at peak for noone could touch her. Even Chrissy.
> On topic, mario tennis aces. How responsive are the controls? Can you play it with a pro controller?
> BTW, who remembers Gabby? Gabriel Sabatina. To me she was sexy before women's tennis players started looking like models and movie stars. She was a good player and some serious eye candy


I found no issue playing with just the joy-cons very responsive as later matches you got hav good reflexes - don't kno about pro controller don't hav one of them


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I found no issue playing with just the joy-cons very responsive as later matches you got hav good reflexes - don't kno about pro controller don't hav one of them


Ok thank you. I have a pro controller and it's easier for me to play it that way lol


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 25, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Ok thank you. I have a pro controller and it's easier for me to play it that way lol


Found out from someone pro controller is fine


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Found out from someone pro controller is fine


Ok thank you for finding out for me. I mean I can play it with joy con's and I really should for the exercise but I'm getting old and slow. Lol


----------



## Tsukimori (Apr 28, 2019)

Sega seems intent on releasing the entire Yakuza series on PC, so I am slowing getting through all that. Fun and quirky games for sure.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 28, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Call me a retro geek but the original Crazy Taxi on my dreamcast. Not the redream emulator version but the real deal. Oh and there's some back story as to why I dusted off my old DC.
> My little pre school aged daughter is already showing a fluent aptitude for gaming which astounds me at her age but I was super pumped up and excited when I recently discovered someone now has a working emulator for DC on windows pc (redream). So I get into playing it and my grand daughter of course wants to play it with me. So after a couple of days on crazy box mini game long jump I have a record of 342 yards. She tries it twice and I'm like OMG she just broke my record!
> I promptly set a new record but I'm like dude I need to dig out my old DC to see what my old records were. My old record was 348. Lol.
> I also had a record on arcade mode of 35,000 dollars.




Nothing wrong with being a retro geek, I’m one of them too. Just as happy playing ancient systems as I am any of the current 3.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 28, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Nothing wrong with being a retro geek, I’m one of them too. Just as happy playing ancient systems as I am any of the current 3.


Yes sir me too. Recently I was reading an ancient thread. Hard to remember but it may've been one of Fast6191s links. This guy was a hardcore console /handheld collector. I think he literally had them all.  Even C64, Amstrad, etc.
 Reminded me back in the day I was on a mission to collect them all but through life circumstances and hard times I ended up selling most of them. But I still prefer retro. Lol


----------



## GreenAndACat (Apr 28, 2019)

I've been playing a lot of rom hacks and randomizers of old games.


----------



## 0-volt (May 2, 2019)

Well. 
Mario kart 7 online,
Download station for DS.
I test Nintendo zone. 

Wii u played
Watch dogs, Mario kart 8, Smash, splatoon, Mario y Sonic Sochi 2014 (i want Play this Game online)


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 2, 2019)

0-volt said:


> Well.
> Mario kart 7 online,
> Download station for DS.
> I test Nintendo zone.
> ...


Wasn’t nintendo zone shut down?


----------



## 0-volt (May 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Wasn’t nintendo zone shut down?


Yes, but i want try, to test, on a custom Server. 
At least It if works


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2019)

Replaying GTA San Andreas for the third time. It really is a fantastic game.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

A bit of a smorgasboard at the moment in terms of games, but I find the variety a good thing, honestly.  Finally got around to playing _NieR: Automata_ recently; I like the game's atmosphere and combat system, and the soundtrack is great as well.  Also played a little of _Yakuza 0_; the attention to detail in that game is incredible, and the facial expression work in that game really sells the story (everything would've fallen flat if it didn't).

Also playing through _EarthBound_; still in Threed.  I like how everyone in the game is so nonchalant about all the incredibly weird stuff going on around them.  Occasionally, I'll pick up _Dangerous Seed_, an old shmup for the Mega Drive with a fantastic soundtrack.  Gotta get around to finishing _Sonic Mania's _Encore Mode; the Special Stages throw me off, and having fewer entrypoints makes things trickier.  Also, throw in the occasional _Puyo Puyo _match; I mainly stick to _20th Anniversary_; occasionally I'll switch to _Tsu_, but the Compile-era games seem really stiff and slow compared to SEGA's outings with the series.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (May 2, 2019)

Megaman Battle Network 5: Team Protoman, trying to play all the games with the pink ACDC squirrel, not counting the last 2 since they both do.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2019)

Hello.

Stupid Invaders - Dreamcast.


----------



## Vinceherman (May 2, 2019)

I have just finished playing GTA Liberty City Stories and Vice City Stories on PS Vita with dual analog and native resolution patch, had amazing fun, I never played them on PSP so it's been nice playing two fresh awesome GTA games on the PS Vita in 2019.  Amazing work from theflow0!


----------



## Wallack (May 10, 2019)

Neverwinter nights the de version


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Logic Cubes on Nintendo DS.


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 15, 2019)

I'm back to playing Fallout 4 after a 2 year break. I have 200+ hours into it so far and I haven't come close to finishing the main story line. Trying to get all the unique side quests done.


----------



## plasturion (May 15, 2019)

Ni no Kuni, but I should Ichi no Kuni.


----------



## rustinrj (May 20, 2019)

Xenoblade 2. I like this game so far.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 20, 2019)

Been playing .Hack//G.U. Last Recode on the PS4. I loved the original game on the PS2 to death so I was dying to try out this remaster. Spent around 41h on Vol.1 in order to finish up everything, but it was worth it.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 22, 2019)

Currently playing sonic team racing and pld over 10 hours and if you like racers get this -once get hang of it with yr ai teammates and knowing what the weapons do the game is great fun and the tracks are varied and great to look at with obstacles to avoid and you never hav to really brake much as the drifting feels so good


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2019)

Sega Mega Drive - Streets of Rage.


----------



## Ninn (May 22, 2019)

Metroid: Zero Mission, rollercoaster tycoon 2 and Batman nes.

Also forcing myself through Heart of the Alien(just because i liked the first one so much).

All on the Switch


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2019)

Rescue on Fractalus - Atari 800 XL 

 

 





Spoiler: Jaggi:


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jun 3, 2019)

Pokemon Crystal Clear. Once I finish that (I'm close to 100 percent) I'll continue WOFF.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 4, 2019)

Blood and Truth on PSVR


----------



## Ishzark (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm switching between Assassins Creed III Remastered, Diablo III and Bioshock Infinite

the first 2 games on switch, the last one on PS4


----------



## mike087 (Jun 4, 2019)

XCX


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm playing through Majora's Mask again, and remembering why it's my favorite Zelda game. (Yes, I like it more than even BotW!)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mario Kart Super Circuit - GBA.


----------



## ELY_M (Jun 9, 2019)

modded super mario odyssey right now


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 12, 2019)

Just finished days gone massive game the shootouts are fun especially if going gung ho and overall the ai is great - loads of dialogue but lot of it cringy but great gun sounds and defeating a horde can be quite a mission buts thers only a couple you really need to do - I'd recommend playing the game though


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm totally addicted to shards of infinity on android. It's a deck builder with damn interesting decisions to make at every corner. 

At the same time I'm digging through steamworld dig 2. If you liked the first one: the sequel is even better.


----------



## afeufeufeu (Jun 12, 2019)

Collection of Mana <3


----------



## andzalot55 (Jun 12, 2019)

Devil May Cry 5. Trying to get better at the game.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2019)

Suikoden Tierkreis - Nintendo DS.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jun 12, 2019)

World of Warships is my multiplayer game and Dishonored and Star Wars The Old Republic are my single player games


----------



## Stwert (Jun 12, 2019)

Road Redemption, on the Switch, still hooked on it since I put up that user review. Still hopelessly addicted to the very satisfying violence


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 12, 2019)

MindCrystal (SoulSilver ROMHack)


----------



## Slysoft (Jun 14, 2019)

FFXIV. I can't wait for shadowbringers.


----------



## Conan-kun (Jun 16, 2019)

Just picked up the mega man collection for switch, hopefully it'll be worth it!


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 17, 2019)

Finally finished the main story of Days Gone. God, what a slog of a game! Soooooo long, way longer than it needed to. Game could have been 1/3 the size and I'd still leave satisfied. Didn't help it that the story doesn't carry the game. At least the base gameplay was still fun, killing zombies, hordes, and clearing enemy camps.


Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2019)

GTAO with @AtsuNii


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 18, 2019)

YoungGrumpyMan said:


> Finally finished the main story of Days Gone. God, what a slog of a game! Soooooo long, way longer than it needed to. Game could have been 1/3 the size and I'd still leave satisfied. Didn't help it that the story doesn't carry the game. At least the base gameplay was still fun, killing zombies, hordes, and clearing enemy camps.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


Yep and I've never seen a game wher in the same sentence they repeat the same word so many times like yeh yeh yeh okay okay okay cmon cmon cmon alright alright alright  - if thers a sequel I hope the dialogue writer has been sacked by then  no one speaks like tht


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 19, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Yep and I've never seen a game wher in the same sentence they repeat the same word so many times like yeh yeh yeh okay okay okay cmon cmon cmon alright alright alright  - if thers a sequel I hope the dialogue writer has been sacked by then  no one speaks like tht


Yeah, the dialogue was so bad and cringy... "Promise you'll ride me as much as you ride your bike" says it all.

-

Finished the last episode of the Spider-Man DLC, "Silver Lining". The story was fine, not quite hitting the highs of the main game. Really enjoyed the story of the first episode, with the introduction of Black Cat, one of my favorite characters. Hope to see more of her in the eventual sequel! 

It was hard as fuck, I was playing NG+ on the hardest difficulty, though.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Superbronx (Jun 20, 2019)

Phantasy Star II


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 22, 2019)

Restarted Red Dead Redemption 2 on PS4. Currently on Chapter 4. I took a looooong break from this game (I had finished the previous chapter in last November, lol). But man, do I love this game. It can be clunky and unintuitive, but the story, characters, world building are top class, the best I've ever seen in a videogame. Every mission is a joy because of all the engrossing characters, and the dialogue is sooooo good. Shooting is also fun, of course, but it's the exploration and the freedom that really capture my interest.

I'm trying not to miss any side mission, I just want to meet more of the people in this world, knowing their stories, hearing what they have to say.

Spent 1000 dollars on an Arabic horse, so far it seems worth it, it's a really fast and resistant horse, I'm just hoping I don't run out of money because I was left with 100 dollars after my purchase. Fortunately I've paid all my bounties already and I have been good with the law, so I don't expect to pay up anytime soon.

Haven't really touched the online, though. Probably don't even plan to. I don't think I'll enjoy an online game that has the gameplay of RDR2 as a foundation, but doesn't have the amazing story to back it up. Also, I don't have any friends that play it, that would be half the fun. I also heard the online is a massive grind, don't know if they've changed that lately...

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)

Beginning "The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword" on the Wii (now it works again...)


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 28, 2019)

The Game.


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jul 13, 2019)

Picked up DQ Builders 2. I'm enjoying it even though it's a slow start and has a ridiculous and unnecessary amount of dialogue. It's a fun mix between building, adventure, and exploration, all spiced up with some RPG elements. More of the original in a better way, and I like that.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

BUZZ! Junior Dinomania on PlayStation 2:


----------



## Stwert (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m playing Ski on the Philips G7000 (Magnavox Odyssey II, to our American friends). It was the first “proper” console I owned and the first game I had for it. Ah, the memories


----------



## Invision (Jul 16, 2019)

cave story+

As much as I dislike Nicalis as a company... CS+ is pretty good.


----------



## Zetman (Jul 17, 2019)

Outlast and Captain Toad treasure tracker both on switch


----------



## FionaWaters (Jul 17, 2019)

Uncharted 4: A Thief's End


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 19, 2019)

Final Soldier on a Turbo GT.


----------



## kuwanger (Jul 19, 2019)

Shantae Half Genie Hero 'cause I'm a sucker for cute/metroidvanias.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 19, 2019)

Bloody Castle: Rymphony of the Night


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 19, 2019)

I luv kart racers so meow motors bought for 10 quid psn store played around 3 hours and I think wil get its money worth - good racer so far


----------



## SilverWah (Jul 19, 2019)

Still going strong with practicing Guilty Gear Xrd Rev 2, Capcom VS SNK 2 and Under Night In-Birth Exe Late st.
I'm keeping UNIST as a side game for now but am way more interested in the new SamSho I bought for my PS4.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

Guitar Hero - Rock the 80´s on the PlayStation 2.


----------



## Y0shII (Jul 19, 2019)

Borderlands 2 on PC, and yesterday finished Yo-Kai Watch on 3ds


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 30, 2019)

Playing the original version of Ni no Kuni (English translation).






It's a really sweet game. It's not perfect, has some frustrations, but it also exhibits some elements that are simply amazing, not least of all that it came with a spell book that's almost 400 pages long. But more amazing than that is the effort that went into translating the game. It's an incredibly high-quality translation. But what simply bowls me over is that the huge spell book was also translated. This project is really a milestone for all fan translations.

And of course, it's a fun game to boot.  I'm (I think) a bit over 20 hours in, and am really enjoying just following the story along its fairly unique journey.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 31, 2019)

I recently played Duke Nukem II via DOSBOX for a little while.


----------



## aarti (Jul 31, 2019)

Super Mario Maker 2 got me


----------



## Operative (Aug 1, 2019)

Been building coasters in Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 as of late. My PC isn't powerful enough to handle Planet Coaster (which I've wanted since its early access days). I haven't had this much fun with a game in about 3 years, if I'm gonna be honest. Building a park is so cathartic after a hectic day at work.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 1, 2019)

Prey, Hollow Knight, Mutant Year Zero The Seeds of Evil Expansion, and Killing Floor 2


----------



## subtextz (Aug 10, 2019)

Fire Emblem Three Houses (I mean, what else?).


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 10, 2019)

Inner World on Android, cause it was on sale and it's a descent funny adventure game so far


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2019)

Necronomicon - _Dämmerung der Dunkelheit_
PSX on PSP as EBoot


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 10, 2019)

Horizon zero dawn dlc frozen wilds - I'm sure horizon zero dawn 2 will shift millions of ps5 machines let's hope 2020 release date of the game


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 11, 2019)

DjoeN said:


> Inner World on Android, cause it was on sale and it's a descent funny adventure game so far


With the game at 0.99€ I had to give it a try.
It is a nice game, but hell the Android version is full of bugs.
I just started the game and saved/stopped playing after getting the birdfeed from the garbage dealer at the beginning.
Load back, and the birdfeed is gone, I have no thread, the garbage dealer doesn't want to talk to me again, I am toast. Game breaking bug already.


----------



## AirbusX (Aug 11, 2019)

Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky FC on my Switch


----------



## ltranc (Aug 12, 2019)

Playing Fire Emblem: Three Houses on the Golden Deer route.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2019)

The Game of Life
Current Status: Failing Miserably


Nah... just joking.

Right now, like, right right now... not playing.
But I am attempting to play Resident Evil 4.
And I also want to play Metroid Prime 3 and Other M... and I've been hooked to Medal of Honor: European Assault.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2019)

Borderlands 2 coop with @AtsuNii


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 22, 2019)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Nintendo DS


----------



## hiroakihsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Travis Strikes Back on the switch...Not the best game, being repetitive in gameplay and all, but I'm just trying to finish it so that I can delete it and make more storage space for all those upcoming September games I'm interested in.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm currently playing through Hellnight on PSX, an obscure first person horror game. The controls are stiff and everything feels very low budget but I haven't played a game that scared me this much in a long time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2019)

I recently finished Persona 2 Innocent Sin about a week ago (The original PSX version because I am an absolute masochist). I was planning on jumping into Persona 2 Eternal Punishment (2nd part/alternate timeline) but that dated battle system makes my headache, so I have just been sticking to Oldschool Runescape... Probably going to go on a hiatus for it again soon.

*Cries in Working Full Time*


----------



## ELY_M (Aug 26, 2019)

Super Mario Maker 2 right now.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 26, 2019)

I most recently played Fallout 1 in Classic mode.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 26, 2019)

Been working on my backlog for the past few weeks.

Now working on fate extella(pc)


----------



## matthi321 (Aug 26, 2019)

freedom force
outlaws
armored core
lost vikings
Mystical Ninja starring Goemon


----------



## RandomUser (Aug 27, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Bloody Castle: Rymphony of the Night


When I first played that, I thought that game was the goriest game I played.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 27, 2019)

Rivals of Aether (fight me)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 27, 2019)

My wife’s cousins husband introduced me to munchkin. We played the X-men version with marvel and Deadpool expansions. It’s awesome, bought my own set!
Now, I’m in a card playing kick. Just played hearthstone and I’m pretty hooked right now. Wish I got into magic when my other friends were playing to.

What other card games have I missed!?! Lol


----------



## lilac13angel (Aug 29, 2019)

Currently I am playing all of my Animal Crossings! The Wild World on Nintendo DS, City folk on the Wii, and Pocket camp on my phone!


----------



## subtextz (Aug 31, 2019)

Astral Chain


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 31, 2019)

Master Quest: Kanto (FireRed hack).


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 31, 2019)

cheetah men 2 from the real cart


----------



## Mythical (Aug 31, 2019)

Rivals of Aether (add me on steam if you wanna FITE ME)
Portal 2
Layers of Fear
Hollow Knight
Killing Floor 2
and a 100 others I have started but don't have time for
also Pokemon Insurgence (which I for the life of me can't get to fullscreen properly)


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 31, 2019)

Batman for NES


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

Just finished control on ps4 a good game the telekinesis is fun - now doing all the side stuff which some of it is the best bits with few bosses to defeat-if you enjoy chucking objects at enemies this is the perfect game for you


----------



## vinstage (Sep 6, 2019)

I really like LoL at the moment as well as slowly getting back into osu. Overwatch in short bursts is alright, get too invested.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

Currently playing Splinter Cell on PS2. That nuclear power plant mission is too awesome! I love it!

Also playing some Advance Wars DS again. Why can't you make a new Wars game, Nintendo? Come on...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 7, 2019)

lilac13angel said:


> Currently I am playing all of my Animal Crossings! The Wild World on Nintendo DS, City folk on the Wii, and Pocket camp on my phone!



 Sounds like you had a massive AC craving! Wild World was my first AC, so it's still the one I have the most nostalgia for. Own every other game in the franchise, but yeah, that one's such a wonderful place to live.

For myself, I'm back with yet another playthrough of Fire Emblem Awakening. On Chapter 17 currently, taking it slow, abusing the maps, etc. I'll probably do Echoes after this.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Sep 7, 2019)

Right now?
3 games
Stellaris
Universe Sandbox 2
A bit of city skylines
waiting for destiny 2 to launch on steam


----------



## Lacius (Sep 7, 2019)

I've been jumping around space simulators, recently playing _Stellaris_ and _Spore_.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sideswiped on Nintend DSi.


 

A  little strange Game for me........I have tested it on TWiLight for an GBAtemp User.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 7, 2019)

From the backlog - Mega Man X Legacy Collection 2


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Sideswiped on Nintend DSi.
> 
> View attachment 178719
> 
> A  little strange Game for me........I have tested it on TWiLight for an GBAtemp User.



I had so much fun with that game back in the day. It really is a fun, destructo playground.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

GeekyGuy said:


> I had so much fun with that game back in the day. It really is a fun, destructo playground.


I was honestly a little surprised to jump from trampoline to trampoline with a Car.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I was honestly a little surprised to jump from trampoline to trampoline with a Car.



 Yeah, it really is silly fun. At the time, I just would have never expected a game like it on DS.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

GeekyGuy said:


> Yeah, it really is silly fun. At the time, I just would have never expected a game like it on DS.


I use the DSi since over 2 years and the great thing is: Every day I discover a "NEW" game for it.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 7, 2019)

Currently playing Halo SPV3 and Borderlands 2 mostly


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 7, 2019)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Currently playing Halo SPV3 and Borderlands 2 mostly


Borderlands 3 next week I'm expecting 10s all round


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 7, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Borderlands 3 next week I'm expecting 10s all round


BL3 looks like it'll continue the series nicely. However, I won't be supporting it right away due to certain...storefront decisions. I doubt I'll be playing it within the year unless an "unofficial" copy lands in my lap.


----------



## Greymane (Sep 7, 2019)

Just finished the storyline of astral chain yesterday, played some dlc on true vault hunter mode in borderlands the pre-sequal today.
played all the missions in the demo for daemon x machina also today.


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 7, 2019)

Astral Chain, Bulletstorm, SAO FB on switch and GTA 5 (modded) and DoA6  on pc


----------



## Moto123 (Sep 7, 2019)

at this moment I'm playing Super Mario World and it's awesome to remind of my childhood.


----------



## snobbysteven (Sep 7, 2019)

Besides wow classic, I am playing the urbz for the nds. I had that game as a kid and loved it but I never actually beat it, so now I am going back to finally beat it lol.


----------



## Herald (Sep 7, 2019)

Just finished Astral Chain, and will be continuing DQB2 and finishing up DQXI (true final boss)


----------



## Moto123 (Sep 9, 2019)

i pass super Mario world for 3 days and now switch to super mario kart.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 9, 2019)

Nelke & the Legendary Alchemists


----------



## Sephrien (Sep 9, 2019)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island and Super Metroid. Never finished these two games. Now is a good time because the games are available on the Switch


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 9, 2019)

arc the lad 1 and freelancer


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm still playing Broken Age on Switch. One of the loveliest games I've ever played. Reminds me of classics like Day of the Tentacle from Lucas Arts.

Hmm, I just can't beat Undyne in Undertale, tomorrow I'll try that again. 
Sometimes I'm playing Mother 3 via retroarch as well. Shame on you Nintendo, I needed this game in my life and you wouldn't let me see it...

And I'm just getting started with my first ever Pokemon game, SoulSilver. I've never played Pokemon before, can you believe it?

Maybe I'm playing too many games at once? Oh well, I have a hard time deciding, I often jump between several games, whatever I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 9, 2019)

i play Bulletstorm, Astral Chain, FE Three Houses and God Eater 3


----------



## cyn (Sep 9, 2019)

currently on another playthrough of Deus Ex (with GMDX installed) never ceases to remind me that it's my favorite game of all time.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

Yep you've guessed it borderlands 3 50 quid worth spent and lootboxes nowhere to be seen


----------



## leon315 (Sep 13, 2019)

Still playing OVERWATCH, everytime Blizzard releases a NEW hero, also changes meta, they even changed new way for team composition!

3 years later that game is still cool and enjoyable


----------



## mj2017 (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm playing old school games, Megaman, on my PS4.


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm playing Greedfall and so far I'm loving it. I guess for those who liked the BioWare games of old, this game will be extremely appealing. The quest design is extremely good, and the story and dialogue are very well made as well. The only thing slightly bothering me is the lack of polish in the graphics and animation (particularly facial animations) departments, but I figure I'm getting used to it. Terrific job so far, Spiders.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## st4tic (Sep 18, 2019)

Zelda Links awakening


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2019)

Dirt Rally on PC.
(It was a free game on Steam).


----------



## Hardline (Sep 18, 2019)

*The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening*


----------



## YoshistarBaxter (Sep 23, 2019)

Been mostly playing games with friends; Smash Bros., Mario Kart, Paladins (got recently peer-pressured into this one)... was playing Splatoon 2 as well, but I've been taking a break from that since the salt kinda got too much to handle, eheheh.

I also got Spyro on Switch a little while ago, so I've been playing/streaming that.  Would love to get Link's Awakening soon, though!


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 23, 2019)

Borderlands 3 a shooter looter heaven -luving the Eden 6 level design and great background sound


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

Today started
Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch Remastered
on PC.


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Sep 23, 2019)

fire emblem 3 houses


----------



## Issac (Sep 23, 2019)

As I've mentioned before in my old signature and blogs, that I like to play old games with RetroAchievements. I mastered Super Mario 64 (on the Hardcore setting, as in: no cheating or save states or rewind). Then Several months later I discovered that the set had been updated with a bunch of new fun achievements to get, so I had to do a bunch more, a bit tougher challenges  Happiness! 
But then I mastered those. Alright, not too difficult 

Then I was challenged by one of the achievement devs to try the bonus set, which makes use of glitches, speedrun strats, and in general just a bit more challenging stuff! And I am now on my way trying to get that set done 

Oh boy, it's fun! And frustrating at times! Collecting EVERY coin in a level can be a real pain in the behind, especially if it's a coin from a bob-omb that flies OFF the freaking map (hecking Tall, Tall Mountain).
Right now I'm at 42 / 82, so just over halfway done  

So yeah, *Super Mario 64*

https://retroachievements.org/user/Issac


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 24, 2019)

Started Yo-kai Watch 3 a few days ago, and have been utterly hooked. Couldn't get into past games, but for some reason this one is really enjoyable for me. The battle system just works finally. Loved the charm of all the games, but this one is just chok-ful of great stuff, constantly. Battle load times are a bit long, but not much else to complain about, really.


----------



## Chary (Sep 24, 2019)

Borderlands 3. I couldn’t resist. I really liked the first two, and this is just more of the same. It’s all that looty shooty goodness.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 24, 2019)

Chary said:


> Borderlands 3. I couldn’t resist. I really liked the first two, and this is just more of the same. It’s all that looty shooty goodness.


Yes luving the game I just wish ther was mor trophies as I thought I would of achieved one while opening over 2000 loot boxes


----------



## NanashiFinal13 (Sep 24, 2019)

The Sinking City, Xenoblade Chronicles 3D (for the 3rd time) and just started Yokai Watch 3.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 25, 2019)

Bubsy Paws on Fire


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 25, 2019)

Links awakening, smash


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 25, 2019)

Mario kart tour


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 28, 2019)

NanashiFinal13 said:


> The Sinking City, Xenoblade Chronicles 3D (for the 3rd time) and *just started Yokai Watch 3.*



Got a question for you, if you know, since you're also playing YW3. Is there a way to get a better idea of where things are at in the overworld. For example, if you have to go to the Shoppers Row and have to ride the train to get there, how the heck do you know which stop to get off? With most places you need to go for quests, they're not listed in the train stops, only the areas are. But if you don't know (because in many cases the game doesn't tell you) what areas particular quest locations are at, it is frustrating. I feel like I'm overlooking something simple, as I've searched and it doesn't seem to be an issue that's come up with other players.


----------



## Minox (Sep 30, 2019)

Untitled Goose Game


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm an idiot, playing Breath of fire for Snes on my switch. I should be playing Dragon quest XI instead.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 30, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm an idiot, playing Breath of fire for Snes on my switch. I should be playing Dragon quest XI instead.


Why are you an idiot playing breath of fire - unless you've finished it in the past then I can see why


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Why are you an idiot playing breath of fire - unless you've finished it in the past then I can see why


I can give several reasons, but I guess i can start with the top 3




Sonic Angel Knight said:


> playing Breath of fire for Snes on my switch. I should be playing Dragon quest XI instead.



I did beat it, but that was on GBA, I'm playing the snes game which is much worst. 
I was doing it to try out the snes controller I got. Just that it took so long to be delivered that it came the same day Dragon Quest XI was released.


----------



## Hardline (Oct 3, 2019)

Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2019)

I've been playing a lot of Monster Hunter Stories on my iPad/iPhone lately.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Oct 3, 2019)

The Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask 3D, since I have been trying to beat all of the zelda games that I own recently, since I haven't really been to good at them up this past summer. I've currently completed Zelda 2, A link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, The Windwaker, A Link Between Worlds, Link's Awakening, Breath of the Wild, and The Windwaker HD.


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 4, 2019)

Sonic Adventure dreamcast version on my switch using retroarch, damn you egg viper!


----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 9, 2019)

Currently playing oddworld new and tasty ps4 few hours in and fun platform puzzling ideas and what a fkin bargain £2.89 with themes also-go grab it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

Star Trek - 25th Anniversary PC.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

Persona 3 FES on PS2. I finished Persona 5 last month and wanted to play the other games. It shows its age but I enjoy it nonetheless.

I'm also replaying Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door for the fifty-billionth time. This time however I want to finish the Pit of 100 Trials which I've never even come close to doing.

I want to open up Animal Crossing: New Leaf and play that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2019)

Elite Force with the Expansion Pack on PC.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 16, 2019)

Ark: Survival Evolved (Yes that one game that turned even the highest end gaming rigs into stuttering piles of mush back when it came out.) On my phone. No BS.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Oct 17, 2019)

GT5. I actually discovered a really weird face in Trial Mountain Circuit’s rock formation too by accident that creeped me out yesterday.


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Chain, incredible game.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

From Nintendo´s 5-1 Gallery/GameBoy - *Vermin* on the _Gameboy Advance_.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2019)

Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishment.
Up next, the Xbone version and after that, Sherlock Holmes vs Jack The Ripper (NTSC and PAL)


----------



## popokakapetu (Oct 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Dirt Rally on PC.
> (It was a free game on Steam).


Do you play it with the controller? I played it a little bit, but the input lag is killing me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

popokakapetu said:


> Do you play it with the controller? I played it a little bit, but the input lag is killing me.


With the Xbox 360 PC USB Controller.Yes,it is really hard to "Control" for me,an old-established F1 Driver.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 20, 2019)

Currently playing survival kids 2 on my gameboy, on ps4 7 days to die(again), destiny 2 shadow keep and dragon quest builders 2 and on switch Links awakening

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 20, 2019)

Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs. The Soulless Army i finally hunted down cheap pal copy so i feel obligated to play this thing.
I also play Persona 4 ps2 i am at november.
I don't know why but i keep playing the Mark of kri too...


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 20, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs. The Soulless Army i finally hunted down cheap pal copy so i feel obligated to play this thing.
> I also play Persona 4 ps2 i am at november.
> I don't know why but i keep playing the Mark of kri too...


Persona 4 was the reason I originally bought my ps3, hoping that persona 5 was coming out soon. It did like 10 years later and I got it on ps4

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardline (Oct 23, 2019)

*Ice Age Scrats Nutty Adventures*
*Digimon_Story_Cyber_Sleuth_Complete_Edition
waiting for Luigi 3 


*


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hardline said:


> *waiting for Luigi 3
> 
> *



Same here!


----------



## kimari278 (Oct 23, 2019)

FFXIV. I can't wait for shadowbringers...


----------



## AceX (Oct 23, 2019)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
I'm also playing Unravel 2 with my wife. I bet I finish none of them, I'e been ding that a lot recently.


----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 23, 2019)

AceX said:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
> Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
> Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
> I'm also playing Unravel 2 with my wife. I bet I finish none of them, I'e been ding that a lot recently.


Playing witcher 3 with other games thts a crazy plan


----------



## AceX (Oct 23, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Playing witcher 3 with other games thts a crazy plan


I think it's that I care about my character and choices too much, sometimes just want something dumb to play.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 23, 2019)

Been playing Ni No Kuni lately since the port was released. Nearing the end and loving it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 23, 2019)

Mario Kart Wii with Vintage Modificaton via Riivolution.


----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 25, 2019)

Nearly finished trine 2 - a very good physics puzzler gets the brain thinking but nothing tht difficult


----------



## Hardline (Oct 27, 2019)

Luigi's mansion 3


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Oct 27, 2019)

Witcher 3 Switch with dynamic res mod


----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 30, 2019)

Outer worlds - 20 hours in RPG luvers this is for you - so much dialogue quests modding and combat can be pld in various styles and sound and graphics top notch and hardly encountered any bugs on ps4 version


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 30, 2019)

Replaying resident evil 7. Will probably hook up my PS3 and play Dead Space 1, 2 and 3. I feel like playing Dead Space after reading one of the books. Also just finished playing Vampyr on ps4. I didnt realise I was so close to beating the game last time I played it, so i finished it within 1 hour of starting up my save.

For some reason I've been playing and watching alot of horror games and movies the past 2 months

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthi321 (Oct 30, 2019)

metroid zero mission


----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 30, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Replaying resident evil 7. Will probably hook up my PS3 and play Dead Space 1, 2 and 3. I feel like playing Dead Space after reading one of the books. Also just finished playing Vampyr on ps4. I didnt realise I was so close to beating the game last time I played it, so i finished it within 1 hour of starting up my save.
> 
> For some reason I've been playing and watching alot of horror games and movies the past 2 months
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yeh dead space games we need another one gotta luv the ripper weapon


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Yeh dead space games we need another one gotta luv the ripper weapon


I would love another dead space but I would also live a remaster for current gen.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## leon315 (Oct 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Majora's Mask it's the only Zelda game I have not completed. I have tried several times before but for some reason I really don't like it and get bored of the game by the time I finish the second dungeon. I am just about to do the 3rd dungeon this time and hopefully manage to get through the whole game this but I am still hating the game and don't know why people rate it as one of the best zeldas. The masks and the having to go back in time thing is just not to my liking.


Is that means you managed to beat the original NES version too?!


----------



## ThoD (Oct 30, 2019)

Because of the whole Halloween thing I've been playing some horror games, main one though is White Day A Labyrinth Named School, even posted it on my youtube channel, best horror game I've played!

On the side I'm trying to get back into Yu-Gi-Oh! so been playing Arc-V on the PSP...


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 30, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Is that means you managed to beat the original NES version too?!


Yes I have beaten Zelda 1 and 2 on the nes.


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes I have beaten Zelda 1 and 2 on the nes.


Noice, I still have a years-old save of Zelda II I'd been working on.


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Oct 31, 2019)

I started Luigi's Mansion 3 and so far it's been an amazing experience. The graphics are pretty and extremely polished. The gameplay is hella fun, especially fighting with the ghosts has been my favorite part so far. And you have just so much exploration in every floor and room, lots of puzzles too, hidden secrets, and there are coins pretty much everywhere that you can suck with your Poltergust. As someone that feels the need to look for every nook and cranny in all the levels of the games, this has been extremely satisfying.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2019)

_*Manhole *_with *vba GX* on the Wii.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 1, 2019)

Plugged in my ps3 and started to play dead space 3 again. I really like the dead space franchise.

I mainly plugged it in to use some dlc codes for some games I bought used. You'd be surprised how many people never use the DLC codes for their games. I remember last year I bought Naughty Bear Gold. Which is basically game on disc and a DLC copy of panic in Paradise, it was $5 at a  used game store when ebgames wanted $10 for just the base game, and the code worked just fine. I've got a bunch for "free"games and DLC like this.


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2019)

Stormboy.
Poor Mr Percival.


----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 1, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I'm playing metro exodus on ps4 and hav to say incredible shooter top ai great environments dialogue and sound my game of the year so far



I'm currently enjoying some Dragon Quest Builders 2, I'm loving the story ATM, and the building mechanics are a plus.
Babs is queen, anyone?

If I ain't playing this though, then I'm playing Super Mario Maker 2, World of Warcraft 3.3.5a, or some random Steam Game I feel like that day really my back catalog is insane, and I hardly finish a game anymore, but DQB2 is definitely going to be one I finish.


----------



## KingPhillipII (Nov 2, 2019)

I finished Valkyria Chronicles the other day. Time to get started on Luigi's Mansion 3.


----------



## MistApo (Nov 6, 2019)

I like Division 2.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 6, 2019)

Beat Dead Space 3 yesterday and started to play ark again until death stranding comes friday.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 7, 2019)

Star Wars: Death Star battle for Atari 2600. Played it via STELLA emulator.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

Call of Juarez Gunslinger


----------



## RaptorDMG (Dec 23, 2019)

Kotor 2


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 23, 2019)

Been playing Dragons Dogma and graveyard keeper on ps4 the last couple of days

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninn (Dec 23, 2019)

Just started playing actraiser on the snes and trying to beat Batman nes. 
Hard, hard game.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 23, 2019)

Lunar, the sega cd version, I'm planing on completing it during Christmas break.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

Metal Slug 1,2,3,4,5,X on CoinOPS - Xbox.


----------



## Stwert (Dec 23, 2019)

I’m playing the, do I really need to go to hospital, I’d rather watch paint dry game. And a bit of Spider-Man.... still.


----------



## kimari278 (Dec 24, 2019)

now Rivals of Aether


----------



## sautzer (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm replaying South Park The Stick Of Truth for the third time... Really in love with the TV series and the game. As soon as I finished it, I'll replay South Park The Fracture But Whole


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 26, 2019)

Kingdom hearts 3 on ps4

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2019)

Resident Evil Revelations and Craftus on the old 2ds


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 26, 2019)

Death stranding - 30 hours in and I'm luvin it - get some feeling for the game and walk to yr local game shop


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Dec 30, 2019)

I went back to my ds to play digimon world dawn. I still haven't gotten around to finishing some of my psp games but will do so shortly.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 30, 2019)

Condarkness_XY said:


> I went back to my ds to play digimon world dawn. I still haven't gotten around to finishing some of my psp games but will do so shortly.


New years resolution play one game at a time


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Dec 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> New years resolution play one game at a time



Can't do that. I get bored way to fast. I've tried though and it always ends up the same.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 4, 2020)

Nearly finished death stranding - a game tht when play you feel so satisfied reaching wher yr destination and as others hav also said at times you feel you want to walk up the mountains and experience the struggle you may get into - 3 words just play it


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 4, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Nearly finished death stranding - a game tht when play you feel so satisfied reaching wher yr destination and as others hav also said at times you feel you want to walk up the mountains and experience the struggle you may get into - 3 words just play it


I really want to, but I guess I'll get it once it's cheaper. My backlog is gigantic, I'm just finishing The Witcher 3, with God of War, Nier Automata, Horizon Zero Dawn and Red Dead Redemption 2 waiting in queue.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 4, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I really want to, but I guess I'll get it once it's cheaper. My backlog is gigantic, I'm just finishing The Witcher 3, with God of War, Nier Automata, Horizon Zero Dawn and Red Dead Redemption 2 waiting in queue.


Shit lots of hours needed ther  but make horizon Yr next game


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 4, 2020)

Playing Burnout 2 GC version via Nintendont on my 2007 OG Wii. It's the first GC game I've ever played, and the first pre-Wii Nintendo game I've played since Donkey Kong in an arcade in the mid-80s. Nor have I played a Burnout game before. It is very cool. I enjoyed the Crash minigames more than I thought I would. Glad I'm not spoiled by 1080p (let alone 4K) graphics as it is fun and looks so much better than Test Drive on the Amiga (the last non-kart racing game I played). 

Chibi-Robo is next. I tried to play the Japanese Wii "New Play Controls" version but I was lost without translation. So I'll try the GC version followed by Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)

Blade Runner - PC


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 10, 2020)

My friend and I game share on psn. He bought borderlands 3 on the holiday sale, so we've been playing that's together for a while now.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishzark (Jan 12, 2020)

finished Death Stranding yesterday - my life is meaningless now
awesome game, wasted many hours playing it, can recommend it

will start playing The Last of Us today - never played it before, heard it's a decent game


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 12, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> finished Death Stranding yesterday - my life is meaningless now
> awesome game, wasted many hours playing it, can recommend it
> 
> will start playing The Last of Us today - never played it before, heard it's a decent game


Yes death stranding luved it - and last of us is naughty dogs best game whoever said it's just decent knows nothing about games


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> finished Death Stranding yesterday - my life is meaningless now
> awesome game, wasted many hours playing it, can recommend it
> 
> will start playing The Last of Us today - never played it before, heard it's a decent game


Death Stranding is boring AF and crap honestly. The Last of Us on the other hand is fucking brilliant!


----------



## zergoven (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm currently playing Quake III Arena, Tomodachi Life and Garry's Mod. And lots and lots of Kirby Triple Deluxe.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 12, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Death Stranding is boring AF and crap honestly. The Last of Us on the other hand is fucking brilliant!





sarkwalvein said:


> I really want to_ play Death Stranding_, but I guess I'll get it once it's cheaper. My backlog is gigantic, I'm just finishing The Witcher 3, with _the Last of Us__, _God of War, Nier Automata, Horizon Zero Dawn and Red Dead Redemption 2 waiting in queue.


Right now I am playing and about to complete The Last of Us, great game.
Regarding Death Stranding I've read a lot of very divisive opinions on the game, still I want to play it and form my own opinion but later when it sells for cheap.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 12, 2020)

None!
But I have Rayman Origins and Street Fighter III 3rd Strike somewhere. I wanna play those once I get the time to do so.
Those and Sonic 4.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 13, 2020)

I just saw Yakuza 0 for 9.99€ in the Store, I have a 10€ leftover credit... seems like a good time to get into the Yakuza series.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2020)

Outside of some retro games, my gaming time is being taken up by Death Stranding, one of my birthday presents from my folks. It’s odd, well I don’t mean it’s an odd game, I mean it’s more curiously captivating than I thought it would be.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 13, 2020)

Stwert said:


> Outside of some retro games, my gaming time is being taken up by Death Stranding, one of my birthday presents from my folks. It’s odd, well I don’t mean it’s an odd game, I mean it’s more curiously captivating than I thought it would be.


Yes once get into it you want to walk and climb everywhere and is a good game if going for some trophies


----------



## danwellby (Jan 13, 2020)

At the moment pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of time on the (3)ds and celeste on the switch

EDIT : slight grammar fix up


----------



## Stwert (Jan 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Yes once get into it you want to walk and climb everywhere and is a good game if going for some trophies



Yeah, it reminds me of BOTW in some ways, by which I mean, I’m oddly compelled to just go wandering to see what lies beyond that next hill


----------



## Vallabro (Jan 17, 2020)

Now I read this forum


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2020)

Mario Kart 8.

 

(Yeah,the WiiU is finally modded )


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 18, 2020)

Started skyward sword as never did it during the wii days and hav done the first couple of temples - luvin it though at times some arkward controls but thts expected with the wii and I'd hav it no other way as nintendo went with something different and you got appreciate what they did and its an experience we never had before-will play this to the end as its a typically beautiful zelda game


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 18, 2020)

I really enjoyed Skyward Sword, great game but I'd love to play through it with a controller rather than motion. Never gonna happen tho!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yoshi´s Woolly World.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yoshi´s Woolly World.
> 
> View attachment 193624


A really wel made game lots of levels lots of collectibles and great nintendo sound


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 19, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Shit lots of hours needed ther  but make horizon Yr next game


Playing horizon now, quite good up to now.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 19, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Playing horizon now, quite good up to now.


Great graphics great story great combat great sound and aloy is absolutely beautiful - the sequel will sell millions of ps5s


----------



## Roshy (Jan 19, 2020)

Right now am really into ACNL:WA (70hrs so far), and also struggling a little with 999 (DSi) looking for a 3rd different ending (other than those "knife" and "axe" endings)


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2020)

Been playing the new Dragon Ball Kakarot game. I'm actually liking it way more than I thought I would, even if it's got some issues here and there. About 18 hours in now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2020)

I am currently playing Mintest on a PC and Resident Evil Mercenaries on a 2DS


----------



## Grimy (Jan 21, 2020)

Fire Emblem 3 Houses, and Tokyo Mirage Sessions.


----------



## Ishzark (Jan 22, 2020)

finished The Last of Us a few days ago - I'm not that impressed at all(not saying it's bad but I don't get the same vibes as everyone else)

started a new round in Prey


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 22, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> finished The Last of Us a few days ago - I'm not that impressed at all(not saying it's bad but I don't get the same vibes as everyone else)
> 
> started a new round in Prey


Naughty dog hav just told me to tel you we disagree with tht but we hope youl hav a better experience when you play last of us 2


----------



## plasturion (Jan 25, 2020)

Yume Penguin Monogatari on NES. 
That's because it's the same character from Penguin Adventure and that's MSX mascott (my fav game on that system).
Look at this cover...




...and game has been translated.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 26, 2020)

Xbox One - Jump Force / Gears of War
Switch- Pokemon Sword  / Yugioh Legacy of the Duelist


----------



## Hardline (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yoshi´s Woolly World.
> 
> View attachment 193624




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

198X


----------



## plasturion (Jan 29, 2020)

Penguin Adventure on msxds. Finally good ending.


Spoiler: ending


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

Dracula´s Legacy on the Wii U.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 29, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I'm playing metro exodus on ps4 and hav to say incredible shooter top ai great environments dialogue and sound my game of the year so far



Might be too late for me to comment but this game is my favourite. I finished two sequels. And still have them. Can't wait for third game to pirate someday.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2020)

Dragon Ball Fusions on 3DS, but the RPG system isn't like AotS so I'm not enjoying as much as I hoped for.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> final fantasy ix on the switch.  I was playing four games at once, but I figured that it would get too confusing.  I'm forgotten early everything about the game.  what I find odd is that it's over $20.  isn't like it $5 on the ps3?  the game's seems to be more polished, compared with final fantasy vii on the psx classic.  that game is damn ugly.


There's a lot of games that hold their value on Nintendo consoles, whether for a limited time or for all its life.

Good thing backups exist or else the rare games would be unavailable.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm actually still on the last boss.  I haven't fought him in months.  I'm currently playing luigi u, trying to find all star coins, which isn't too hard, but getting them can be.  I'm also playing breath of fire on the snes online.  



Spoiler



I'm right after the part where you can turn into a big fish under water.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm currently playing GTA San Andreas on the ps4. I always get side tracked in it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)

Captain Toad Treasure Tracker - Wii U
(surprisingly good and entertaining)


----------



## godreborn (Jan 30, 2020)

yeah, captain toad is pretty good.  I have it on the wii u and the switch.  it's kinda short though, but I guess it's good enough for $40.  a game that should've been $40 is kirby.  that game is only like 4-6 hours long.


----------



## wii_go (Jan 30, 2020)

sundered (NX) i love it even it's difficult now after 5 or 6 hours of playing... lol eni comes eveytime...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 30, 2020)

godreborn said:


> yeah, captain toad is pretty good.  I have it on the wii u and the switch.  it's kinda short though, but I guess it's good enough for $40.  a game that should've been $40 is kirby.  that game is only like 4-6 hours long.



We played Captain Toad and finished it. Now next is his sister and we got lost interested and deleted it. Bored.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)

From todays Wii Session:



..and now I am hungry, I could eat half a Pig.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2020)

I've been playing Animal Crossing New Leaf for awhile now.
I'll give it a good 6.5/10 - mostly deducting points for the annoying and repetitive dialogue that comes from doing basically every simple task. Just give me a menu when I press B once for crying out loud.
Oh, and I'm not a fan of the real time thing. I usually set the time to 12PM before I play since I usually play during 6AM my time IRL and nothing is happening in the game during 6AM.


godreborn said:


> yeah, captain toad is pretty good.  I have it on the wii u and the switch.  it's kinda short though, but I guess it's good enough for $40.  a game that should've been $40 is kirby.  that game is only like 4-6 hours long.


Why would anyone pay $40 for a game that small


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 31, 2020)

I am playing We love katamari and it's fun.
And i am probably gonna play Sphinx and the cursed mummy when it gets delivered to my house.


----------



## ignare (Feb 2, 2020)

GTAV so I can kill people and get away with it.


----------



## plasturion (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm playing Metal Gear on MSX (actually testing the gameplay experience), scenario made Hideo Kojima the guy who helped in making Penguin Adventure. Game looks great  emulated on msxDS. The additional status bar is placed on bottom screen so you can enjoy perfect pixel with great readablity like it was designed on DS system. Background music gives great mood. I've got only issues with state saving (sometimes no keyboard/joystick reaction after loading state), but since I save when game is paused everything till now works fine.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2020)

I tried Watch Dogs,but stopped again..it is not my "Game"...


----------



## Hardline (Feb 4, 2020)

Playing Poochy and Yoshi's Wooly World on my 3ds, only played the Wiiu version.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hardline said:


> Playing Poochy and Yoshi's Wooly World on my 3ds, only played the Wiiu version.
> View attachment 195273



My Wife was very entertained with it.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> My Wife was very entertained with it.


Your wife has good game taste


----------



## ThoD (Feb 4, 2020)

White Knight Chronicles: Origin on the PSP along with some strategy or FPS games on there to spice things up a bit...


----------



## bloodninja (Feb 7, 2020)

Crusader Kings 2. Still learning to play but managed to take some land by fabrication.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 7, 2020)

How do 17 pages worth of people play games and post here at the same time? For example, I'm not playing ANY game right now, because I'm typing this post.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 7, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> How do 17 pages worth of people play games and post here at the same time? For example, I'm not playing ANY game right now, because I'm typing this post.


Try typing with your feet


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 7, 2020)

My time at portia was on sale this week on psn so I'm playing that. I will be playing doom 3 on ps4 in a day or so.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mythical (Feb 7, 2020)

Code Vein and Killing Floor 2


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

Painkiller - XBox


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 7, 2020)

GTAO on 360.
Grinding some achievements.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 11, 2020)

Saw the credits roll on Horizon Zero Down, now I want a sequel. I'll leave the Frozen Wilds DLC for later. 

I wanted to play a shorter inbetween game before whatever long game I play next, so now I'm playing Little Nightmares.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2020)

Mario Kart 7. Trying to get three stars on all cups, but falling invalidates it automatically.



alexander1970 said:


> Captain Toad Treasure Tracker - Wii U
> (surprisingly good and entertaining)
> 
> 
> View attachment 194814


It's a cool mini game to play.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 20, 2020)

Half-life: Source


----------



## WarioWaffles (Feb 20, 2020)

Grandia 2 on PC I replay it every now and then.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 20, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> GTAO on 360.
> Grinding some achievements.


Eyy, I've been playing on ps4. Raging against these mk 2 oppressors.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)

Guitar Hero Live - Wii U


----------



## godreborn (Feb 20, 2020)

I've started final fantasy x again.  I'm continuing from about 3 hours in.  by contrast, I'm at the final stage in final fantasy vii and the final boss in final fantasy ix on the switch.  it's been a little difficult getting into the game, because I miss my overworlds.


----------



## Greymane (Feb 20, 2020)

mostly been playing hollow knight, got two of the endings.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2020)

WeedZ said:


> Eyy, I've been playing on ps4. Raging against these mk 2 oppressors.



Lel tryhard bikes.
Then again.. I shouldn't say anything : D

There's one or two ways to counter them, best is to avoid them all together with lagged out sessions.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 20, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Lel tryhard bikes.
> Then again.. I shouldn't say anything : D
> 
> There's one or two ways to counter them, best is to avoid them all together with lagged out sessions.


That's pretty much what we do. A friend of mine gets bumped to a session all his own quite a bit. We use that opportunity to run products. And I've gotten better at popping those guys off their mk2's. They always keep firing at my Duke o death after I dive out.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2020)

WeedZ said:


> That's pretty much what we do. A friend of mine gets bumped to a session all his own quite a bit. We use that opportunity to run products. And I've gotten better at popping those guys off their mk2's. They always keep firing at my Duke o death after I dive out.



Car's got lock on yeh but if you're a bit competent with the tryhard bike, ground targets aren't much of a danger neither : D

Edit: be glad that weapon lock on is possible now that Rockstar nerfed those broomsticks, they used to be really OP for 1.5 ish years haha.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 20, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Car's got lock on yeh but if you're a bit competent with the tryhard bike, ground targets aren't much of a danger neither : D
> 
> Edit: be glad that weapon lock on is possible now that Rockstar nerfed those broomsticks, they used to be really OP for 1.5 ish years haha.


I still think they're over powered. But yeah, if I couldnt lock on, idk if I'd continue to play tbh.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2020)

WeedZ said:


> I still think they're over powered. But yeah, if I couldnt lock on, idk if I'd continue to play tbh.



To be fair, Rhino used to be severely OP in the early days.
And when the Deluxo appeared, it was the OP thing together with the tryhard bike MKI in the hands of a competent player.
But with every update that brings a new weaponized vehicle, it needs to be correctly balanced out ;p


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 20, 2020)

A quick round of Mario Golf..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

Puyo Puyo 20th Anniversary - english patched on the DSi.
(possible because of @Robz8 ´s Twilight Menu)


----------



## Brizas99 (Mar 9, 2020)

right now i'm playing Gwent: The Witcher Card Game. Hella immersive and fun to play, and that is coming a lot from someone who isn't a fan of online games, so. Much appreicate CDPR listening to players and trying to balance the decks with each update (even if they don't always succeed, lol), and the card art is sure something


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2020)

Just finished up Rune Factory 4, so I'm looking to play something fun, yet short, so I went with Catherine. It's...certainly something, so far.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 10, 2020)

Starting the Bayonetta series. I honestly have no idea what it's about other than witch stuff


----------



## djnate27 (Mar 10, 2020)

Just started Link's Awakening. (Never played the original.) A friend gave this to me a while back and I've been putting off taking BOTW out to play it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm currently play Adsassins Creed Odyssey on ps4 and Rune Factory 4 Special

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

Black Mesa - Tried a "Test Version" from the Internet,did not work so I willl invest 18 Euros in this Game but a very good Friend tells me the Game Physics "are not so good".....

Get it from Steam now and it works,looks really great.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Ishzark (Mar 14, 2020)

Playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon RescueTeam DX and Rune Factory 4 right now


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2020)

Minecraft bedrock on Xboner.


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 16, 2020)

right now grinding Gwent: The Witcher Card game. Hella addictive and nice, can't wait for android release


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 16, 2020)

I’ve been playing a lot of Baldur’s Gate on the Switch. Been a fun time experiencing a classic RPG that I never got to play before.


----------



## myanime002 (Mar 17, 2020)

I am currently playing legend of zelda game online.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2020)

GTAO on 360, trying to get a few more cheevies out of the game.
Bloody hell playing with randos is horrible.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 22, 2020)

doom eternal pld 5 hours or so and luving it - if yr a shooter fan then is for you - lots of variety to kill and upgrades - can seem tough at times losing a lot of health but you can get tht back quite easily when defeat enemies and the game controls so wel and are smooth and also looks great


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2020)

The Division 2. I finished the Warlords of New York story content. Really cool, awesome music. 

Yesterday or the day before I finished the SNES remake of the original Super Mario Bros. I did the extra second play through with all the goombas turned into buzzy beetles. No warps. I played every level. 

After that I did another all levels run, but this time of the Super Mario All Stars Lost Levels game. Same thing, except instead of replaying the game at the end there are like 5 new worlds to play? Really interesting. Tons of fun. 

I think a 101% run of Donkey Kong Country is next.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Horizons <3


----------



## skyluigi2 (Mar 23, 2020)

Haven't really played anything other than Animal Crossing: New Horizons since Friday! Before that I was playing Murder by Numbers, which is a really great visual novel (with picross!), at least based on what I've played so far.


----------



## delikana (Mar 26, 2020)

It is Modern Warfare


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2020)

AC:NH and Half-Life: Alyx at the moment.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 26, 2020)

I decided to play all Kingdom Hearts series this year.
I completed only KH1, KH2 and BBB before, so now I want to play all the series in order.

I completed KH1 again.
I'm now playing Chain of memories, but I'm stuck on a boss battle half way in the story.

I tried to look at a solution, they say "use that special technique that you unlock Lv21", well I'm Lv35 and don't have it. so, I try to level up and it's starting to be boring to be that hard without that special technique. like if killing the boss was only meant to do it that way.
The boss has a technique where she locks all your attacks but one and can't do anything except dying 
I can just hope she does it later than sooner.

I don't like games relying too much on luck (your attacks power are dependent on randomly dropped/found cards. If I drop only bad cards, I'm only struggling to advance in the story and fail)


----------



## darksweet (Mar 26, 2020)

Final Fantasy XV 100% Completion


----------



## onibaku (Mar 26, 2020)

I just started DQ XI, was gonna hold off on it until the summer but now with the coronavirus, thought itd be a good time to commit to a long RPG. Plus it feels like an adventure so I dont have the need to go out


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 26, 2020)

GTAO, trying to squeeze some cheevies but it's almost fruitless to try.
Think I might go back to Borderlands 1, getting the last cheevies.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Mar 26, 2020)

i’ve been playing a lot of fortnite save the world (PS4) recently 

fortnite save the world is way better then fortnite battle royale


----------



## aarti (Mar 26, 2020)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)

Untitled Goose Game (PC).


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 27, 2020)

Recently finished God of War II. Working on the PS4 version of Wartile right now (to review). It's neat.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 27, 2020)

Cyan said:


> I decided to play all Kingdom Hearts series this year.
> I completed only KH1, KH2 and BBB before, so now I want to play all the series in order.
> 
> I completed KH1 again.
> ...


If you only have bad cards just stack them in 3s, it's what I do when I keep getting 3s-5s for half the game, then use Elixirs to restock... Btw, if you are playing the GBA version of CoM, my suggestion is to use as many cards as you can possibly afford on doors to remake the rooms and just grind like crazy for both cards and levels so you can end fights as soon as possible! Just do that on whatever stage is the latest you are at since it will help you get both better cards and more EXP so more levels and more CP.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 27, 2020)

ThoD said:


> use as many cards as you can possibly afford on doors to remake the rooms


remake the room? you don't have to exit the entire floor to reset the rooms? that's what I do and replay the entire floor to make exp.

I have sometime issue killing specific enemies and dying too soon as some enemies either have good cards, or reflect all attacks like the big ball dude you can only attack from behind but always face you. or when facing multiple bosses at the same time (cloud/leon/tiffa).
So I focused on HP instead of skills, and missed the lv27 skill. I might now level up to unlock missed skills.

I usually manage to advance, but this time the boss (Larxene, 6th floor) removes all your cards (even the elixirs and potions), leaving you with one card and refill X3 option.
I almost got her once, so it's doable if I manage to counter her trick card every time.
hint/video of larxene boss killed with the missing skill (that skill feels like cheating?) : https://psnprofiles.com/guide/287-kingdom-hearts-rechain-of-memories-boss-guide

I'm playing the 3D version on PS4.

Thanks for the hint and replying


----------



## ThoD (Mar 27, 2020)

Cyan said:


> remake the room? you don't have to exit the entire floor to reset the rooms? that's what I do and replay the entire floor to make exp.
> 
> I have sometime issue killing specific enemies and dying too soon as some enemies either have good cards, or reflect all attacks like the big ball dude you can only attack from behind but always face you. or when facing multiple bosses at the same time (cloud/leon/tiffa).
> So I focused on HP instead of skills, and missed the lv27 skill. I might now level up to unlock missed skills.
> ...


Don't remember about the PS2 remake, but on GBA just attack the door and you can remake it to whatever card you use (eg: make a teeming darkness room into a feeble darkness and so on) and you can change rooms like this an infinite amount of times provided you have enough cards. You can then turn ALL rooms in the floor into teeming darkness rooms or ones with good cards/card shop and then restart the entire floor like you are doing so you get optimal drops and experience.

What enemies are you having trouble with? If it's the fat ones that block attacks from the front, just stack the correct cards to make the "raid" attacks which will hit them from behind since those are like boomerangs. For most enemies, just stack Mushu+2 fires for Mega Flare (lv57 so you got a while) to clear out the entire screen of enemies or stack cards for broken OP moves like Ars Arcanum (REALLY easy to get in the Re: version since you only need 3 Kingdom Keyt cards with total levels between 1-6 and to be lv37) or Ragnarok (again 3 Kingdom Key cards but this time with total levels between 7-9 which you get at lv52) if you are high enough level (reason I suggested grinding a bit more since Ars Arcanum can straight up one-shot half the bosses if all hits land and Ragnarok is perfect for screen-wipes and even bosses if you can time it right, while BOTH use stupidly common cards that help tons if you have bad drop RNG and only are getting weak ones)... For the sleight you need in the guide, you need three DIFFERENT attack cards, using the same card twice won't work (for example you need something like 1 Kingdom Key, 1 Oathkeeper, 1 Three Wishes with total levels between 20-23, anything else will just result in another sleight or just a combo move). Also for Larxene just practice your dodging a LOT! Kindgom Hearts games don't seem like the game where dodging matters, but the further in the game you reach, the more you will need to learn to do frame-perfect dodges, otherwise beating bosses in some games like Terra's armor or Vanitas Remnant is pretty much impossible (without cheese strats of course)! Finally, you might as well want to just spam Trinity Limit since it does quite a bit of damage in general in a pinch (Kingdom Key+Donald+Goofy) or Graviga (deals more damage the more HP enemies have so for most it just one-shots entire groups) and for healing I don't remember if you have them yet at this point but good options are stacking Bambi cards (drops TONS of orbs), Tinker Bell (just heals over time), Pluto (drops lots of orbs and also LOTS of cards which might be very useful in general), if SUPER lucky to get 3 Mickeys just stack them for full HP recovery/all enemy stun/deck reload (literally broken) or just use 3 Cures for Curaga (or Cura if you don't have a second HP bar yet)...


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 27, 2020)

Shadow Warrior complete via GOG.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 28, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)

Black Mesa.


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 29, 2020)

Currently splitting time between Operencia, Vampire: The Masquerade, and Baldur's Gate. My Switch is getting a LOT of love these days.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2020)

Donkey Kong Country. Working on getting all the bonus rooms. Literally just beat K. Rool about an hour ago.


----------



## bountheast (Mar 30, 2020)

BeamNG, lol. I've been playing way too much of it honestly.


----------



## duwen (Mar 30, 2020)

Right now, I'm at work... but on Friday I started Persona 5 Royal.
..just so cool.


----------



## Issac (Mar 30, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Donkey Kong Country. Working on getting all the bonus rooms. Literally just beat K. Rool about an hour ago.


You should play it with retro achievements 

As for me, Horizon Zero Dawn. *squee*


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2020)

Issac said:


> You should play it with retro achievements
> 
> As for me, Horizon Zero Dawn. *squee*


Who hurt you? Isn't going for 101% good enough for you?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 30, 2020)

Trying to finish the last bloody heist on GTAO on 360.


----------



## Issac (Mar 30, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Who hurt you? Isn't going for 101% good enough for you?


Of course it is  but it's always fun to have digital badges to "prove" it too


----------



## Waterbender00112 (Mar 30, 2020)

Minecraft Switch and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe also for switch


----------



## Cyan (Apr 2, 2020)

ThoD said:


> just attack the door and you can remake it to whatever card you use


Thank you for your help and suggestions!
I was able to regenerate new room (I don't know how I missed that), it's much faster to level up, and I don't need to delete excessive room cards anymore because of full stack.

I got few level up and unlock the missing skills. I beat that boss in 10 seconds. I feel like I cheated as she couldn't move, but it's done.

Time to advance in the story now. Hopefully I'll complete it.

thanks.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 2, 2020)

Currently playing through Shinsekai: Into the Depths on Nintendo Switch!


----------



## micp (Apr 3, 2020)

Animal Crossing on the Switch and MGS4 ono the PS3.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2020)

Resident Evil 3 Remake.


----------



## Axiom145 (Apr 3, 2020)

gta online


----------



## Ishzark (Apr 4, 2020)

I started playing with my GameCube again with one of the classics: Wind Waker


----------



## oodhfshdfbs (Apr 9, 2020)

I have had a nostalgia for minecraft lately, haven't played it in a long time. just done a short hardcore survival series.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m playing persona4golden on the vita. It’s a really great game, so far. I just beat youkses shadow at the beginning. Usually I check out a game and never return to it, but this one I’m wanting to come back to. That tells me that I like it. The vita is so great, a true successor to the psp.


----------



## City (Apr 12, 2020)

Getting my ass kicked on Magic The Gathering Online


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ball Harbour (Atari XL Homebrew Game)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 12, 2020)

Taking a break from persona 4 to grind a bit on shinning in the darkness. Again on my vita via picodrive via retroarch.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm currently playing re3r. My fastest speed on nightmare mode is 01:38:33. Going to play infernal mode now and hopefully get a S rank to get the platinum trophy on this game.


Edit:I've officially plated the resident evil 3 on April 12th at 12:01 am.
After beating it on Infernal mode in a shorter time than nightmare mode with 01:31:11, I had to go back because I missed 1 Charlie.
Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 13, 2020)

Grimvalor on the Switch was my weekend's entertainment. Finished off the final boss this morning!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2020)

Mostly Persona 5R. Eventually I need to get back to Xenoblade 2 and Rune Factory 4.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 14, 2020)

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn for Wii. Continuing the Daein campaign on hard which I couldn´t beat a decade ago. Losing my army left and right but I somehow keep going. I just had to do a Crimean level with only 3 characters (against Begnion who want resources from Crimea)


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 21, 2020)

Back into Fable Anniversary for now. I can never get away from Albion for long


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

I got it today with the Rumble Pak
A really nice Game by the Way.


----------



## Ishzark (Apr 22, 2020)

finished Wind Waker and besides that the new FF7 Remake, which was pretty awesome

started a new round of Breath of the Wild - this time with all DLCs


----------



## dangopig (Aug 17, 2020)

Just started FFXIV free trial! Liking the story so far but combat is kinda slow... idk if I'll continue


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2020)

I am replaying Pokémon Let's Go Eevee because it's actually just worth replaying


----------



## Zetman (Aug 17, 2020)

The Witcher 3 Blood & wine expansion. A little bit boring compared to the main story but I must complete this game that I loved so much.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 17, 2020)

Been playing through the Metal Gear series for the last month so far.

I'm currently on MGS Peace Walker HD Edition


----------



## Chains (Aug 17, 2020)

Astral Chain


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 17, 2020)

Right now I'm playing The Mean Greens on ps4. I'm going for the platinum. The only trophies I need are The Green Team and The Tan Team.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fawe (Aug 17, 2020)

Demon Attack on my Atari 2600.


----------



## sofaphangia (Aug 18, 2020)

i like devil may cry 4, do you any like me?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 20, 2020)

Mario Party 7 with three of my friends. And obviously I am winning


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)

_*Willy Morgan and the Curse of Bone Town (PC)*_

_
_

Classic Point and Click Adventure with a great (classic) Story and many,many InGame Adventure "References"._ _


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Mario Party 7 with three of my friends. And obviously I am winning


Give them a chance Amanda. 
Before each game you can give them some stars, so they don't feel bad when you win them even with that advantage.

I do the same with my sisters.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 21, 2020)

I usually don't play while I browse the forum, but I've played Star Wars Jedi Fallen these days and it's so ok.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2020)

minecraft pe lite


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)

Firewatch on Steam.

Unfortunately it crashes constantly to the Desktop/Steam Client Bibliothek Page.....


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Mario Party 7 with three of my friends. And obviously I am winning


apply the technique: say no to the star, then when somebody gets it steal the star from them. 100% friendship lost guarantee


----------



## 0x3000027E (Aug 22, 2020)

Last of Us 2 Grounded.

and I really like the game. 
The criticism of the game is unwarranted and quite silly at times.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2020)

After months of waiting, I am finally playing Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DX!


----------



## Chains (Aug 25, 2020)

Rune Factory Frontier


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2020)

not right now but lately i've been playing a lot of of fall guys and grid 2


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 25, 2020)

Right now I'm playing Danganronpa 1 on ps4.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2020)

What remains of Edith Finch ?


----------



## Chains (Sep 26, 2020)

Monster Hunter World


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 26, 2020)

Control


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2020)

I just finished Super Mario 64 (first time 120 stars)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 26, 2020)

Gitaroo man


----------



## Ishzark (Sep 26, 2020)

started Hades and Nier Automata a few days ago, shredding time af


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2020)

Just finished Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2020)

Serious Sam First Encounter (2001).


----------



## Chains (Sep 29, 2020)

Currently I'm playing this:


----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 29, 2020)

super smash brothers for nintendo 3ds


----------



## JenMorri88 (Sep 29, 2020)

The Last of Us Part II. This game is amazing! But unfortunately, I don't have much free time to play this masterpiece


----------



## darksweet (Sep 29, 2020)

monster hunter stories


----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Horizon, loving the new Halloween update.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2020)

RDO, private session : D


----------



## leon315 (Oct 2, 2020)

genshin impact

Can't believe such great game is Free2Play!



Chains said:


> Currently I'm playing this:
> View attachment 226495


Is G.I. f2p too on ps4?


----------



## Chains (Oct 4, 2020)

leon315 said:


> genshin impact
> 
> Can't believe such great game is Free2Play!
> 
> ...


It is, I tried playing it on the phone but it was just too clunky for me.
On the PS4 however, the controls are smooth and the gameplays remarkable.
Enjoying it a lot, been playing it daily since its release, its a lot of fun.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2020)

Ys origin.  I beat the game on pc, but that was about 12 years ago, so I remember little.  The switch version actually looks quite nice.  I haven't made it to the first boss yet, just started today.  The one thing I do remember is some sort of serpent boss that was very hard.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 4, 2020)

Chains said:


> It is, I tried playing it on the phone but it was just too clunky for me.
> On the PS4 however, the controls are smooth and the gameplays remarkable.
> Enjoying it a lot, been playing it daily since its release, its a lot of fun.


My Huawei Mate 10 is able to handle GI at 30fps, and I really like the saves from Mobile is immediately sync to PC and continue the game right where I stopped. 
Too bad that bitch $ony didn't allowed it on ps4.


----------



## Ishzark (Oct 4, 2020)

Hitman Absolution because why not


----------



## janobi (Oct 8, 2020)

Lots been doing the 10k for 10k on Xbox.

blind men
Winters dream
Foxy land
Mecho  tales

Next I’ll be 100% RE7


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)

Finished Serious Sam 4 a few Minutes ago.
Now I have "Time" for the Witcher III.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 9, 2020)

Going back to FE Sacred Stones again. I think this will be either my third or fourth time through.




Love both it and the Blazing Sword. Haven't messed with the Binding Blade yet, but eventually, I hope. I enjoyed the 3DS FEs, but I still just love the visuals of the GBA games the most.


----------



## Chains (Oct 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> My Huawei Mate 10 is able to handle GI at 30fps, and I really like the saves from Mobile is immediately sync to PC and continue the game right where I stopped.
> Too bad that bitch $ony didn't allowed it on ps4.


I know its such a shitty move from Soyny. You know how they love limiting us to their SoyStation4. To tell you the truth if my PC could've handle the game better, I'd be gaming on it instead. Otherwise the game is great & I'm glad Soyny is making no profits out of it.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 14, 2020)

<------ This one, again, because chuggaaconroy's currently LPing it.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2020)

RDO private sessions.
Grinding gold and waiting for that bloody Halloween pass to be released.


----------



## Chains (Oct 14, 2020)

Genshin Impact still, just finished the main story.


----------



## JaggerLagger (Oct 17, 2020)

Mass Effect 2 aka the best of the Trilogy imo


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 17, 2020)

JaggerLagger said:


> Mass Effect 2 aka the best of the Trilogy imo


I think so too! The third game really disappointed me. 
Right now I'm playing GTA V.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 17, 2020)

JaggerLagger said:


> Mass Effect 2 aka the best of the Trilogy imo


I actually preferred Mass Effect 3, personally, due to the increased flexibility in loadout and gun modifications, along with them bringing back the first game's cooldown mechanic for one or two guns. And not forcing the player to advance the story when they're not quite ready yet - looking at you, ME2's Horizon and dead Reaper and endgame all relying on "# of Missions complete" to activate...
Oh, and the DLC for ME3 is awesome; I've always loved the Armax Arsenal Arena (I think I got the name right), and the DLC that gives you an apartment is glorious.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2020)

Assassins Creed Odyssey.....what a Game.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

I've been playing ys origin on the switch.  I'm at the final boss, but I have a roda fruit still and a missing slot in my inventory.  I beat the game on the pc years ago.  I just checked my save.  I've used or I didn't find the last roda fruit, and I'm missing the same item in that one.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 23, 2020)

Speedball


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2020)

CAPCOM VS SNK 2


----------



## RaptorDMG (Oct 23, 2020)

Currently playing through Persona 4 Golden on the PC


----------

